# pump break



## Lauras87 (Oct 23, 2014)

hello all.

not been here in ages.

i could use to fellow pumpers advice.
i am having a pump break due to al the problems i'm having with my pump & just wondered if anyone has had one & how they went about doing it? 
did they do it first thing in the morning or when?
also is there a perfect day to do it?

if one could help me with their experience that would be great, just a bit nervous.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Laura

We haven't "met" before, but I was lurking here for ages before I joined, I read many of your posts and know how keen you were to get a pump, so am really sorry to hear that you are having problems with it.  We think ours is great, but of course what suits one person doesn't work for everyone.  What sort of problems are you having?

Can't help with your question I'm afraid, but thought I could at least try to offer some sympathy!  Hope you can get sorted out soon


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Lauras, You have been Mia to long ! Sorry to hear your have probs. All I would say is pick a time when you can test a lot with no other things going on putting your head in diff place. Good luck


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Sally71 & Hobie.

Problems im having are
Leaking nearly every 2 days.
bleedings into the sets/tubing
my skin is coming away when i remove cannulas even with the removal spray
hypers on new cannula days which have lead to ketones even though i correct the highs

am becoming so disheartened with being diabetic & rapidly loosing interest in everything to do with all things D.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Laura ! 

Sorry to hear about your pump problems, no wonder you are fed up with it 

I can recall 2 others on this site who have stopped pumping but they are not regular posters, one lady gave up after having used it through her pregnancy. May be worth doing a search on the site to see old posts about it. Perhaps as Hobie suggests pick a time when you have a couple of days to yourself if poss and work out the time you want to restart your basal injections for when you take the pump off. 

Good luck with it all - you are clearly in need and deserving of a smooth run of things


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2014)

You sound as if you need a break ! I am sending a bag of good luck down to leeds !  Good luck


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Laura *waves enthusiastically* so nice to see you on here. We've missed you. It's a shame you're not having a great time with your pump. Maybe once you've had a wee break from it, when you try and give it a go again maybe things will go a bit better for you, I hope. Don't be a stranger. Hope to see you around here soon.  x


----------



## ingrid (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Laura, poor you no wonder you're fed up of pumps and the whole horrid challenge of D.

Of the probs you list, they're all set/cannula-related problems, I'm wondering if anyone at your hospital has discussed the diaport option instead of cannulas? Lesley from INPUT has one and would be worth connecting with to talk to about it if you felt you might consider it. This is by her -- http://www.insulin-pumpers.org.uk/diaport/ tho unfortunately the whole IP site has been down for a few days so the link currently doesn't work. Here's a general link to INPUT http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk

Sounds like you need that pump break in the meantime whatever, I'm impressed you've persevered so long considering.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ooh Laura that sounds terrible, little wonder you need a break!

I think the cannulas are the biggest problem with the whole pump set up too.  Have you tried different ones to see if they suit you better?

Apart from having a break from the pump, it sounds as if you need some serious "me" time too - go and spoil yourself and try to remember there are good things in life!

Sorry I can't be more helpful but I hope you manage to get sorted. (((Hugs)))


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 24, 2014)

Just a message of support as your experience so far sounds horrible......

skin coming away? any thoughts on that......

enjoy the break.......I assume you will be coming back to the pump so if you do, could a different one be tried......

Animas, Medtronic?


----------



## Casper (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi, please let us know how you are doing - sympathies with the pump problems. I've had mine (animas vibe) for a year, and apart from early issues with the cannulas, seem to be managing ok, although too many highs recently. Didn't you have a few infections too, I seem to remember, whenever I remove the previous cannula I always drop some lavender essential oil on to help against any germs.

Let us know if we can help in any way. x


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 10, 2014)

Lauras87 said:


> Hi Sally71 & Hobie.
> 
> Problems im having are
> Leaking nearly every 2 days.
> ...



Hi Tw I don't like to post this but do you think this is a "Tenderlink" ?


----------

